# New Member Northern MN



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Hello

Got some good info here so I figured this would be the board to join. I'm renovating a field that has been let go and overgrown, mostly with willow. My goal is to get good hay for our Mustangs.

Thanks for the help earlier this week from members that participated on the Brillion thread, it helped me get the section I tilled up this year planted, finished up about midnight thirty last night...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Dolphin ,and to the world of making hay.

So where abouts you at?Know of any realy good fishing lakes?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have ya.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes, plenty of good lakes up north


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Keeping the good fishing spots to yourself?









Last yr was poor fishing here,and havn't even gone yet this yr.









Had a lot of fish winter kill here but I think it was mostly rough fish.Carp,Buffalo.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I like the walleyes, but there's a lot of northern pike, smallmouth bass and crappies around. Oh, and sunnies









Island lake north of Duluth is good, so is the St. Louis river.

Ever wonder how many lakes are named "Round Lake" or "Fish Lake"?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mostly Walleye here with some Northerns.A few Crappies and Perch.

Our lakes here in SW corner of Mn are shallow mostly under 12' unlike up there.








Most lakes here have aerorators to try to keep them from freezing out.

Fished Winnebigoshish a few times,mostly in winter spearing Northerns.









Wouldnt mind trying a new lake and never fished in the area north of Duluth,maybe give it a try In between haying.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

That will get you hooked, next year we'll get you up in the boundary waters, rainy lake or lake of the woods 8)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dolphin said:


> That will get you hooked, next year we'll get you up in the boundary waters, rainy lake or lake of the woods 8)


I've been to Lake of the Woods a few times ice fishing.Had realy good luck there except one time it was dead.The last couple times took the GF there for our winter vacation.She caught the biggest pearch I've ever seen,it hung over the edge of 5 gal pail.We were thinking of getting it mounted and they had it in fish cleaning house and someone stole it.









Stayed at the Wig-Wam.Pretty decent place to stay.Take you out to the houses,holes are open heat is on.Tackle & bait provided.Clean your fish and can have them made for you.









Walleye, Sauger,Pearch and the dreaded Eelpout:eek:

Eelpout have a head like a catfish and tail of a eel.UGLY


----------

